# Reading Date Code - Engine Id For '66 389



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Engine is now being worked & I've attached pictures of build codes found near distributor hole. This is an original 1966 389 4 barrel car. Please advise breaking down code and what information is represented and to be found here.
Thanks for all the help as this project moves forward.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It looks like a C176 which is March 17, 1966 and was built on the night shift, the casting number is also correct for a 389, on the front of the block you will find a letter code that will tell you if the motor is original to a GTO. Also, the heads should have 093 on the center exhaust ports

The vehicle build date on the data plate may be 03C, 03D, 03E or 04A.


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

05GTO said:


> It looks like a C176 which is March 17, 1966 and was built on the night shift, the casting number is also correct for a 389, on the front of the block you will find a letter code that will tell you if the motor is original to a GTO. Also, the heads should have 093 on the center exhaust ports
> 
> The vehicle build date on the data plate may be 03C, 03D, 03E or 04A.


Thanks Randy,
I'll check out the letter code on the front of the block for being original to GTO. By the way, what letter code would indicate GTO?
The heads do have 093 on the center exhaust ports.
Also, here is a picture of the data plate.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

WS, XS & WV are manual tri-power cars with 360hp,
YR is an automatic tri-power car with 360hp,
WT & WW are manual 4bbl cars with 335hp, 
XE & YS are automatic 4bbl cars with 335hp,

The hole stamped in the bottom of the data plate to the left of "Body By Fisher" identifies the car as having a shoulder harness which was a factory-installed provision.

The original color was Nightwatch Blue with black interior and was built in the Fremont, CA plant.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Woah, so much to learn!

I have that hole stamped also and wasn't sure what it meant. I thought I was going to install lap belts only in my post car.

What does the shoulder harness look like installed (mount points)? I don't think I've seen a pic yet.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

MaL said:


> Woah, so much to learn!
> 
> I have that hole stamped also and wasn't sure what it meant. I thought I was going to install lap belts only in my post car.
> 
> What does the shoulder harness look like installed (mount points)? I don't think I've seen a pic yet.


MaL,

I'm believe the hole in the data plate was Fisher Body's way to let the assemble line workers know the car had the provision (threaded mount point) and could be equipped with the optional shoulder belt. Check your PHS to see if the shoulder belt option was ordered for your car.


----------

